# Rosettes



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

[email protected]@


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

lol my dog ones are on display in the 'puppy' room


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Ours all hang on a wall in the back room.


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhh it took me years to figure out the best way to do it and finally worked it out lol. I went to our local B&Q and they had some very cheap thin plasting netting, can't think of how else to describe it sorry. It's dark green and was in the gardening section. I simply put some nails in a row along the top of the wall, hung the netting on it, and then hung the rosettes on the netting. This way, if you don't like it where it is, you simply unhook the netting from the nails, with the rosettes still attached, and hang it up somewhere else


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*My hubby bought some thin picture wire, he's strung it across the wall at the back of our hallway, all the rosettes are on it
The Champion ones are on a door and the Best in Show ones on are the cups in the living room*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Believe me, I tried all sort of things for years and each time I thought something worked, it didn't and I was starting to get really annoyed. So far, this hanging system has worked brilliantly and you can just continue to add to it over the years which is great  But.............don't let it hang too low to the ground or the bloody cats pull 'em off and piss on 'em (like they did ours!)


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I like your idea too Kat, might try that one Am running out of wall space tho*


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Well my cats have never showed but when I had my horse I used to hang the rosettes on picture hooks in my bedroom - do not hang them in direct sunlight if you don't want them to fade


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *I like your idea too Kat, might try that one Am running out of wall space tho*


You're just braggin' 'cause your cats are better than mine   (I've been on your web site, they are gorgeously beautiful cats)


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> You're just braggin' 'cause your cats are better than mine (I've been on your web site, they are gorgeously beautiful cats)


*Oh god, I did'nt mean it sound like that, lol.
Thank You. They don't look too beautiful at the minute, they've all moulted and lost their lovely winter ruffs*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Oh god, I did'nt mean it sound like that, lol.
> Thank You. They don't look too beautiful at the minute, they've all moulted and lost their lovely winter ruffs*


ROFL I know you didn't mean it like that hon. You should be proud of your cats   

Now this is why I do shorthair breeds and don't go in for the "hairyballs" as I call 'em. It must a nightmare if you are showing them? Do you have to plan your shows around their coats?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> Believe me, I tried all sort of things for years and each time I thought something worked, it didn't and I was starting to get really annoyed. So far, this hanging system has worked brilliantly and you can just continue to add to it over the years which is great  But.............don't let it hang too low to the ground or the bloody cats pull 'em off and piss on 'em (like they did ours!)


Yes, I will hang them high. Luckily, I hope mine won't piss on them


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> ROFL I know you didn't mean it like that hon. You should be proud of your cats


*Hehe, I am, very proud of them*



> Now this is why I do shorthair breeds and don't go in for the "hairyballs" as I call 'em. It must a nightmare if you are showing them? Do you have to plan your shows around their coats?


*Not really, as most judges know thats what happens to them in the summer months. If they look too crappy, we just don't take them, lol.*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Yes, I will hang them high. Luckily, I hope mine won't piss on them


Give it time  



Selk67U2 said:


> Not really, as most judges know thats what happens to them in the summer months. If they look too crappy, we just don't take them, lol.


So is there a way of predicting the coat status. Like, do you know not to enter a certain cat for a certain show depending on the time of year? Or do you have to enter them and risk the coat being okay?


----------



## Blue Paw Senior (May 27, 2008)

We have about 150 in a box in the loft  (They were all won before we moved here) and the ones we have won since then are on display in our bedroom. But we are running out of space now, so there is now a big heap of them just lying on one of the chest of drawers, waiting for us to decide what to do with them


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Blue Paw Senior said:


> We have about 150 in a box in the loft


I ain't even gonna comment  You should visit and see our new display


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Blue Paw Senior said:


> We have about 150 in a box in the loft  (They were all won before we moved here) and the ones we have won since then are on display in our bedroom. But we are running out of space now, so there is now a big heap of them just lying on one of the chest of drawers, waiting for us to decide what to do with them


WELDONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  lots of rosettes!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> So is there a way of predicting the coat status. Like, do you know not to enter a certain cat for a certain show depending on the time of year? Or do you have to enter them and risk the coat being okay?


*Most of us just enter and risk it, lol. There's very rarely anything said as most of the cats will be like it*


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I hang most of them up but Missy leaps up and pulls them down
That idea Kat said sound great I'm going to try it


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I hang most of them up but Missy leaps up and pulls them down


*Hahaha, thats what mine used to do, til I put the picture wire up, lol*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Most of us just enter and risk it, lol. There's very rarely anything said as most of the cats will be like it*


Thats not the same for long hairs - some judges do make allowances for a lack of coat in Summer and others dont
At any show you are guaranteed that there will be at least one Persian there still dripping with a long winter coat 
Are the Norwegian Forest cats classed as semi longhairs?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Are the Norwegian Forest cats classed as semi longhairs?


*Yea they are Semi-long
There are Wegies at the shows that don't moult as much as some too*


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

We've got a brag wall in our conservatory and have put string along the top to hang the rosettes. Not ideal because the weight of the rosettes makes the string sag, but it was only ever supposed to be temporary!
We have a display cabinet for cups and trophies.
We only keep firsts, best of breeds and supreme wins (and hopefully championship ones when the cats are old enough to qualify!). We show a lot and our wall would be overrun by now if we kept everything we get.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

We have fireguard grills with one for each of our cats and we just pin the rosette over the guard grip,and trophy,certificates are in a cabinet-our girls have been quite good and not bothered with them-up to now at least


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Angeli said:


> Thats not the same for long hairs - some judges do make allowances for a lack of coat in Summer and others dont
> At any show you are guaranteed that there will be at least one Persian there still dripping with a long winter coat


Is it possible to artifically ensure that a coat stays full all year round by keeping the cats under a certain temperature? I just wonder because I have heard tell of a siamese breeder who keeps her cats under lamps to stop them shading up - not sure if that is true or not though. Some people go to extreme lengths for a show career.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I put my rosettes up in the entrance hall, that way visitors and kitten viewers can't miss them, and they are a good talking point. The rest are in a big bag under the bed


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Is it possible to artifically ensure that a coat stays full all year round by keeping the cats under a certain temperature? I just wonder because I have heard tell of a siamese breeder who keeps her cats under lamps to stop them shading up - not sure if that is true or not though. Some people go to extreme lengths for a show career.


 That would not surprise me in the least 

A very long and luxurious coat in a Persian is a genetic thing.

There are some people who will try and play against nature to keep a winter coat going on their Persian cat with some form of supplements but I personally dont think it works.
For instance all my cats are fed the same but they dont all have the same quality in coat. The girl I have out on the show bench at the moment has a beautiful long coat with lots of body while her brother lost his weeks ago and is a lot shorter.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Mine have all varying lengths and textures whatever the time of year


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I put my rosettes up in the entrance hall, that way visitors and kitten viewers can't miss them, and they are a good talking point. The rest are in a big bag under the bed


Aah the trials and tribulations of show cats ehForgive me for asking but how did we go from rosettes to coats-you breed Siamese and Ori's don't you Saikou are you getting greedy and going for Persians tooYou may have found sopme more competition AngeliLol


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Well my OH took our boy Sunny to his first show on Saturday at Weston-Super-Mare & we now have 3 rosettes to display 

It could have been more but the naughty little tike wouldn't come out of his pen in the open so he got 'could not be handled' instead of Best of Breed 
but we love him to bits anyway.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

HUGE WELL DONE TO SUNNY AND YOU AND OH CHRISTINA GREAT START TO THE ROSETTE COLLECTION


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Aah the trials and tribulations of show cats ehForgive me for asking but how did we go from rosettes to coats-you breed Siamese and Ori's don't you Saikou are you getting greedy and going for Persians tooYou may have found sopme more competition AngeliLol


Just learning stuff    I was just curious as why some show persians don't lose their winter coat and some do. It may be a line thing, I know nothing about Persians - long lean and pointy with huge ears for me always will be  Nothing greedy about learning or breeding with more than one breed


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Just learning stuff    I was just curious as why some show persians don't lose their winter coat and some do. It may be a line thing, I know nothing about Persians - long lean and pointy with huge ears for me always will be  Nothing greedy about learning or breeding with more than one breed


Absolutely Saiks-btw haven't got a secret crush on Dr. Spok in his early days have you


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hee hee, you should call all your little ones 'Spoks' Saikou and Kelly, lol


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Chrissy-lived with startrek for yrs sadly know the characters as if they were neighbors


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh god, I had an ex-boyfriend that was into Star Trek and all sci fi stuff, it mashed my head. Wanted to exterminate him in the end


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

I have hung all Rosie and Poppys rosettes on our dining room walls. We are planning on redecorating soon though so I am planning to hang them on the kitten room walls instead.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Sarnajes said:


> I have hung all Rosie and Poppys rosettes on our dining room walls. We are planning on redecorating soon though so I am planning to hang them on the kitten room walls instead.


Thats what we do too-think it's lovely to show the babies how well their mums, dads etc have doneJust have to make sure they're high otherwise kitts will have lots of fun timing each other on who can destroy the rosettes the fastest


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Just have to make sure they're high otherwise kitts will have lots of fun timing each other on who can destroy the rosettes the fastest


*Haha, yea I learnt the hard way by that Kelly, lol. Did'nt think they could reach, but they did*


----------

